# Do men really think this way?



## sami (Nov 26, 2013)

I was looking for travel tips and came across this blog. It's by a man that has been traveling around South America and Europe and basically describes his sexual experiences with the women there. The most recent posts aren't too bad, but some of the earlier stuff is pretty explicit and very misogynistic. I fear that a lot of men share his views but may just be too afraid to say it. I don't know.. 

Maverick Traveler - Exotic Travel. Exotic Women. Exotic Life.


----------

